# Triton SCMS



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

When we got home from the cabin, the 10" Triton SCMS ordered from Highland was waiting on the deck. 
Just finished unpacking it and reading the manual. 
In a few weeks, I'll have time to adjust everything and put it through it's paces. Then I'll submit a review.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking forward to that Gene. I imagine you got the nice deal they had going on at Highland. I love it when tool manufacturers screw up minor stuff like packaging...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi ACP,

They actually screwed up by not installing the second laser. The manual talks about adjusting the two. 
I'll adjust and try the one that they did install. But, I'm not enamored with the lasers on my two other non sliders. Pulling the blade to the line and visually aligning it works as well, IMHO. 

Also, the guarantee does not cover the saw if used commercially. Mine won't be. It is a light duty unit as most of the casing and handles are plastic. It's also as light as the Craftsman 10" non slider. 

I'm hoping it performs as well as I've heard that their routers do.


----------

